# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  lỗi icon desktop

## SuperQA

không biết sao mấy icon ngoài desktop máy em giờ hiện lên như thế này, thay đổi như thế nào nó cũng chỉ có hiện ra như thế, click vào thì chương trình vẫn chạy bình thường, nhưng hơi gây bất tiện, bác nào pro giúp em với..thank..^^

----------


## Annhu_nguyen

bạn nên ghost lại máy để khắc phục tình trạng này
nếu có thời gian thì tạo lại icon cho mỗi chương trình

----------


## connhendeno1

làm thử thế này nha : vo properties > thay đổi lại dao dien win

----------


## Dương Trúc Vy

*giup ne*

down phan mem tweakuipowertoy ve, mo phan mem trong start, chon phan repair, "an repair now"
:shifty:

----------

